# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  blooming dales  an indulgence

## binz

*“BLOOMING DALES” – AN INDULGENCE

*
No matter what they say,
To utter thwart my day;
No wonder what I do,
To canter past that woe.


A fond touch of yours is
A candle my heart flies to;
A gentle word of yours is
A jingle my senses heed to.


Not too far was the desert of hatred,
Hot too for my lonesome soul to sweat.
Arms of yours were around, I dreamt;
Qualms of mine were asleep, I doubt.


Silent were those nights, yet,
Sonorous with your whispers;
Serene were those sights, but,
Amorous with your whimsies.


Might joy rained overnight, for 
Blooming dales to delight the dawn.
Crooning gales encore the lawn to
Light the nights with warmth and cloy.


No matter what they say,
It’s all ill about you.
No wonder what I do,
It’s all in praise of you.

----------


## maryland

entamachee......
English-ilum vannallo... :Eek: 
Kelly okke odithallum... :Giveup:

----------


## binz

> entamachee......
> English-ilum vannallo...
> Kelly okke odithallum...


Thanks for the comments.....

Bhaaviyil oru Keats aayaalo?

----------


## maryland

> Thanks for the comments.....
> 
> Bhaaviyil oru Keats aayaalo?


detailed review varunnundu... :Giveup:

----------


## Naradhan

Kollaalo .... Chila line okke sarikkum haunting aanallo ... ?
A fondle touch of yours is
A candle my heart flies to; ....

----------


## binz

> Kollaalo .... Chila line okke sarikkum haunting aanallo ... ?
> A fondle touch of yours is
> A candle my heart flies to; ....


Sathyathil oru pareekshanam nadathiyathaa...

English il ezhuthi nokki enneyuulloooo...Just an attempt...

Thank you so much for reading ...and for the comments too.....

Please do suggest if anything to improve.

----------


## binz

> detailed review varunnundu...


Really happy to kow that..........Thanks a lot......

----------


## Naradhan

> Sathyathil oru pareekshanam nadathiyathaa...
> 
> English il ezhuthi nokki enneyuulloooo...Just an attempt...
> 
> Thank you so much for reading ...and for the comments too.....
> 
> *Please do suggest if anything to improve*.


Okay ... 


"A fondle touch of yours is" change to "A fond touch of yours is"
"Amorous with your whimsey(whimsy)" change to "Amorous with your whimsies"
"It’s all ill about you." revise it ....

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Okay ... 
> 
> 
> "A fondle touch of yours is" change to "A fond touch of yours is"
> "Amorous with your whimsey(whimsy)" change to "Amorous with your whimsies"
> "It’s all ill about you." revise it ....


ambada veeraaa  :Phhhh: 

binz poem nannayittunde keep writing..

----------


## binz

> Okay ... 
> 
> 
> "A fondle touch of yours is" change to "A fond touch of yours is"
> "Amorous with your whimsey(whimsy)" change to "Amorous with your whimsies"
> "It’s all ill about you." revise it ....


Thanks for the suggestions...Done

*"It’s all ill about you." revise it ....* No idea on how to make a change....

----------


## binz

> ambada veeraaa 
> 
> binz poem nannayittunde keep writing..


Thanks dear for the comments......

----------


## Naradhan

Keep writing more .... Poems-nu mathramaayi separate thread undaakkikko ....  :Good:

----------


## Naradhan

> Thanks for the suggestions...Done
> 
> *"It’s all ill about you." revise it ....* No idea on how to make a change....


Thanikku mathre revise cheyyan kazhiyu ... Enikku suggestions tharaan kazhiyilla /....  :Sorry:

----------


## binz

> Keep writing more .... Poems-nu mathramaayi separate thread undaakkikko ....


Good idea ! :Lighten:

----------


## binz

> Thanikku mathre revise cheyyan kazhiyu ... Enikku suggestions tharaan kazhiyilla /....


Njan aalochichu nokkaatte.....

----------


## Spunky

Entamoo  :Eek: 

Kiduu  :Giveup:

----------


## binz

> Entamoo 
> 
> Kiduu


Thank you so much.....

----------


## lolu

*Kalakki Machane... Good work @binz..*

----------


## binz

> *Kalakki Machane... Good work @binz..*


Thanks dear......

----------


## maryland

siggy changed.... :Band:  :Clap:  :Read:

----------


## kallan pavithran

annan - vavval teams okke undallo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> annan - vavval teams okke undallo


English ariyaatha kallan....
pattikku muzhuvan thenga kittiyathu pole aayi kaaryangal.... :Giveup:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> English ariyaatha kallan....
> pattikku muzhuvan thenga kittiyathu pole aayi kaaryangal....


Ningade siggy  :Ennekollu: 

Btb peruchazhiyil oru casting call und try cheyan padillarnno

----------


## maryland

> Ningade siggy 
> 
> Btb peruchazhiyil oru casting call und try cheyan padillarnno


telephone call poum njaan attend chyyaarilla... :Helohelo:

----------


## binz

> telephone call poum njaan attend chyyaarilla...


Attend cheythaal athu wrong number aayirikkum ....... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## maryland

> Attend cheythaal athu wrong number aayirikkum .......


ippol kallanmaarum kollakkaarum vare telephone cheythittaanu kakkaan irangunnathu... :Shuriken:

----------


## binz

> ippol kallanmaarum kollakkaarum vare telephone cheythittaanu kakkaan irangunnathu...


No foolaakking...No foolaakking !!!! Idea...

----------


## maryland

> No foolaakking...No foolaakking !!!! Idea...


Idea enno, nokia ennonnum kallanu nottamilla... :Maxim:

----------


## binz

Thanks !!!
 @ParamasivaM

----------


## maryland

> Thanks !!!
>  @ParamasivaM


kavi vanne.... :Partytime2:

----------


## binz

Vannu   vannillaa.......

----------


## maryland

> Vannu   vannillaa.......


iniyum ethra naal wait cheyyanam... :Girl Sigh: 
oru kaviyarangu sanghadippikkaan thonnunnu.. :Read:

----------


## binz

> iniyum ethra naal wait cheyyanam...
> oru kaviyarangu sanghadippikkaan thonnunnu..


1,00,000 Posts - MARYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!

A moment of pride.... I Missed It  !!!!!!

----------


## maryland

> 1,00,000 Posts - MARYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
> 
> CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A moment of pride.... I Missed It  !!!!!!


thanks....
I feel humbled at these words from a renowned poet  :Thnku:

----------


## binz

> thanks....
> I feel humbled at these words from a *renowned poet*


 :Ho:  :Nea:  :Huh:   :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

published it in a blog....
please visit this blog...
http://binuthankachan.blogspot.in/

----------


## Spunky

puthiye poems onnulle @binz  :Read:

----------


## binz

Thanks maryland .........




> published it in a blog....
> please visit this blog...
> http://binuthankachan.blogspot.in/

----------


## binz

> puthiye poems onnulle @binz


 @Spunky ....
Very soon......
Thank you.....................

----------


## Spunky

> @Spunky ....
> Very soon......
> Thank you.....................


looking forward  :Thnku:   :Band:

----------

